# Switch iPad 2 vers iPad Air



## Penna (10 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

J'aurais besoin de vos lumières.

Je possède actuellement un iPad 2 16go wifi en appoint de mon mac, pour tout ce qui est surf, lecture et petite modif de fichiers iWork, film en voyage, jeux etc...
Il montre depuis quelques temps des signes de faiblesse (baisse d'autonomie, ralentissements...) et au vue de l'arrivée d'iOS 8 je me demande s'il ne serait pas temps de le remplacer par un iPad Air.

Sachant que je peut espérer vendre ma bête dans les 200e et que des iPad Air 16go sont actuellement sur le refurb a 419, ce ne serai pas une opération très couteuse.

Mes question sont les suivantes :
- Es ce que le switch vaut le coup pour mon utilisation ?
- Ne devrai-je pas attendre les prochains iPad qui doivent arriver en fin d'année ? (au risque de voir la valeur de mon ipad 2 chuter...)


----------



## adixya (10 Juillet 2014)

Le switch vaut évidemment le coup !

Après c'est une question de budget : si tu as un budget serré, fais l'échange contre un iPad Air maintenant. Si tu as plus de budget et que tu veux le dernier cri et que ça ne te dérange pas de brader l'iPad 2, alors attends...

Après, c'est difficile à dire qu'elle est la meilleure décision, donc je pense que ça dépend de tes finances principalement et un peu de tes envies aussi.


----------



## lineakd (12 Juillet 2014)

@penna, oui, il y a une grande différence entre l'ipad de 2ème génération et l'ipad air.
J'attendrais la prochaine version de l'ipad air mais en 32 go et tu partiras pour au moins 3 ans.


----------

